# Maryland Meet



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Does anyone want to do the Maryland meet this year or suggest


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I think the get together is great! might want to look for a new venue that has more space for trucks though....


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sounds great*

I'm in for 2...I agree a larger lot would be nice.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*maryland*

any suggest where may be a good place


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

The Millstream in Woodlawn works. Plenty of room for trucks. Or loonies in Maple Lawn.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yes the woodlawn ballet would be nice...

maybe we should see if Dave n Busters will rope off some parking.....

space and cost wise, the howard county fairgrounds might be best....


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Steve

Do you want to check on those places


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would be happy to...
can you pm me with the following information...

dates you are thinking?
how many people have we been having?
thanks


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

A LARGER LOT WOULD BE NICE PUT ME DOWN FOR TWO:yow!:


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Im in for 2 for sure, might bring a 3rd


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Steve

Did you find out about any places

I want to try to get this wrap up soon


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

fank i will call you in the morning to discuss...


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

Is this thing still going down?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Well guys whats the word ? Are you going to try a meeting this yr ? Are any of you guys using liquid to pre treat walks or lots in our area ?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am up for it.
Frank did you decide where you want to do it?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Marek;843533 said:


> Well guys whats the word ? Are you going to try a meeting this yr ? Are any of you guys using liquid to pre treat walks or lots in our area ?


We just baught a liquid sprayer for one of our trucks. We will be using on a number of properties, primarily as an early pre-treatment.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What kind did you buy ? Who are you getting your mix from ?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

I need to get a head count on who want to attend

So I can figure out when and where


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Put me down for 2


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

4 for me!
2 possible vendors as well.


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

1-3 depending on where and how many guys I can get to go with me


----------



## sealcoater (Oct 31, 2009)

I am new to this forum,but not new to snow removal.I would like to come to the meet this year(as long as you guys & girls dont mind) sounds like fun.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What exactly is the purpose of this meet?


----------



## mdsnowplow (Nov 5, 2008)

I am interested, please contact me with details. I would have 1 person attending.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Its just to get together, have a drink and network. 
some people get subs, some get emergancy backups....


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

salopez;856559 said:


> Its just to get together, have a drink and network.
> some people get subs, some get emergency backups....


I gotcha. I'll keep an eye out and maybe I can attend. I use to plow in Damascus/Germantown metro parking lots for a guy that had a bunch of plow trucks.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

New to the site but been doing snow removal for a few years just finally got my own truck and plow set up . i would be in to go


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you need on-call subs? We are located in Richmond, VA and have 7 plows and three tailgate spreaders (two on dump trucks that can hold 200 bags ice melt). It only snows here about once per year - MAYBE. We get more ice events for which we don't need plows.

We would be interested in subbing for someone in Maryland or NOVA if needed.

If you are interested, please email me at david at weededlawnservice dot kom.

We are very reliable and don't over commit.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Is the plow meet on for this year? Did I miss something?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

No Brain you didn't miss it
I'm going to try the end of Jan or Feb


----------

